# removing PRE-INSTALLED iPhone app



## sashmo (Oct 19, 2002)

Yeah!! I'm a new iPhone user. Now I'd like to remove some apps that came with my iPhone that I know I won't use. These aren't the apps that you can self-install. Is it possible, for example, to remove the Nike app?


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

Not really. There are options if you jailbreak your phone, but otherwise I just move those apps to the last page of the launcher.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes, the only way to do it is to jailbreak your phone and then use a program called SBSettings.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

sashmo said:


> Yeah!! I'm a new iPhone user. Now I'd like to remove some apps that came with my iPhone that I know I won't use. These aren't the apps that you can self-install. Is it possible, for example, to remove the Nike app?


What pre-installed Nike App?


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Quick google of "nike app" yields this from the Apple discussion group (paraphrased):

"It can't be deleted. But go to settings and scroll down, there should be a tab saying nike+ipod, click on it and make sure the switch on the top is set to off" 


Comes as news to me as well that this is loaded on certain devices.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

(( p g )) said:


> Quick google of "nike app" yields this from the Apple discussion group (paraphrased):
> 
> "It can't be deleted. But go to settings and scroll down, there should be a tab saying nike+ipod, click on it and make sure the switch on the top is set to off"
> 
> ...


I have the 3GS and it has no Nike app?!


----------



## sashmo (Oct 19, 2002)

It's on the 3Gs and the app is called Nike & iPod. So I moved it to a separate page. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Treef (Mar 19, 2008)

No need to move it to a separate page. Just follow (( p g )) 's instructions and go to settings - Nike + iPod (near the bottom) and switch it to OFF. Once you've done that the app icon will disappear.


----------



## sashmo (Oct 19, 2002)

Thank you for that (( p g )) and treef. I've changed the setting.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

KMPhotos said:


> Yes, the only way to do it is to jailbreak your phone and then use a program called SBSettings.


Or BossPrefs...


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

sashmo said:


> It's on the 3Gs and the app is called Nike & iPod. So I moved it to a separate page. Thanks for your help.


It's a great app, actually. Not sure why a person would want to get rid of it, especially if you like walking, jogging or running and want to keep track of your miles, pace, calorie-burn or what not. All you need is Nike+iPod sensor which you can clip on your shoelaces. You don't need a particular brand or style of shoes. I wear New Balance.


----------



## sashmo (Oct 19, 2002)

Hmmm, I thought that one had to buy special Nike shoes. Where do you buy the Nike-iPod sensor? From an Apple store, or is it for widely retailed?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2007)

sashmo said:


> Hmmm, I thought that one had to buy special Nike shoes. Wear do you buy the Nike-iPod sensor? From an Apple store, or is it for widely retailed?


I know the kit they sell in most stores comes with the sensor and the dongle (For use with the nano).. I'm pretty sure you can just buy the sensor from Apple (thats all you need with the 3gs), I think its $25 or something..

If you don't have Nike+ shoes, you'll have to buy (or make) some way to attach it to your shoes

I use this one Lacelid. Show off your Nike+ foot pod., its cheap and works..


----------



## Treef (Mar 19, 2008)

Or you can try this one for free. It uses the GPS so no need for the sensor on your shoe.
iTunes Store


----------



## sashmo (Oct 19, 2002)

RunKeeper has good reviews. As it uses GPS, is it a drain on your data quota?


----------



## Treef (Mar 19, 2008)

sashmo said:


> RunKeeper has good reviews. As it uses GPS, is it a drain on your data quota?


Ya, it uses data but to be honest I haven't used it enough to really notice how much.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

kloan said:


> Or BossPrefs...


I thought they weren't updating BossPrefs anymore and were asking people to switch to SBSettings.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

KMPhotos said:


> I thought they weren't updating BossPrefs anymore and were asking people to switch to SBSettings.


Oh really? Hmm, thanks for the update.. I was wondering why it was acting so frickin buggy.. every time I tried to turn off SSH, it'd stay on when I went back in. Guess maybe this is why?

I'll uninstall it and use SBSettings from now on.


----------



## bobsmyuncle (Aug 1, 2009)

RunKeeper is an amazing app, with superior support and constant improvements!!


----------

